# Tiny service dog heals Hampshire Marine



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

A slightly better PTSD Service Dog article than most. This one actually talks about some of the tasks the dog does.

Tiny service dog heals Hampshire Marine - DailyHerald.com



> Chloe’s job is to sense when Sauer is aggravated, angry and stressed then to distract him from those feelings and keep him in check by forcing him to pay attention to her.
> 
> 
> For example, Sauer has nightmares every night about combat.
> ...


However ...



> Chloe has been in Sauer’s life for nearly three months and is helping to fully integrate him back into society. He and Chloe still go twice a week for training.


I don't think three months of training is enough for a Service Dog. In my humble opinion.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Very sweet story. I think the fact they attend training and Chloe's temperment seems appropriate and she does what he needs her to do to calm him, its a score. Time frame doesnt make a big difference to me because she's doing the job she's supposed to do.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

3 months is definitely not enough. It's not possible to train the required advanced obedience, public access,, and service tasks in that time frame. Even with heavy duty training, after only 3 months you couldn't consider everything learned as fully proofed.

I didn't read the article since I'm on my phone though. So I don't know if the 3 months was total, or there was some training before he acquired the dog 3 months ago. I am glad like you to see a psd article address actual tasks!


----------

